# Angel Eyes--side effects?



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

For those who have used Angel Eyes--have any of your dogs experienced diarrhea from it? Or loose stool? I was seriously considering using it on Lucy, since her staining is getting bad again, but when looking at the online reviews I saw the words "diarrhea and loose stools" and, in light of her problems in this area, put on the brakes.

Has anybody here noticed that side effect?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Laurel has been on it for over a month and there have been no loose stools or anything . The opthamologist at OSU gave me the OK to use it in her.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hi, 
my Charlie has been on AE on/off for 2 years. He has an extremely sensitive stomach and I can honestly say he never had any problems with a diarrhea or loose stools.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi has had three doses and no problem. Because it is a mild anti-biotic I give AE at breakfast and probiotics at dinner. I think some bodies get intestinal upset when taking antibiotics in general, because the beneficial bacteria is also destroyed.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks! It was Laurel's before and after pics that made me think seriously about trying it! It's such a dramatic improvement!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, and the probiotics are a great idea. Or maybe yogurt...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella has been on it for about six weeks and she hasn't had any problems with her stools. I haven't noticed much of an improvement with the staining, but maybe that is because she is still teething.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any antibiotic technically can cause GI upset. Tylosin actually targets bacterial overgrowth in the gut and is used for treating some chronic diarrhea conditions. Tylosin can also cause elevated liver values.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

No problems from angel eyes here!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

we did not have any problems but I gave it to him mixed in yogurt.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

No problems for us either, I mix it in cottage cheese or yogurt.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I tried mixing with water, his food, yogurt, then i finally found that I could put it with boiled chicken and a little cheese and he gobbles it up. We have been on it for 4 days now. Tater Tot is currently on Blue Buffalo that was recommended here and is doing well on it.


----------

